# How many times have you seen "The Avengers"?



## SindirisLeptailurus (May 20, 2012)

Must know!!!


----------



## Kaamos (May 20, 2012)

I haven't even seen it once.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 20, 2012)

This seems rather stupid and ridiculously singular.


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2012)

Why is this movie so hyped, again?

I haven't seen it once and haven't the desire to. _X-men: Origins _and the succesive waves of hype for everything killed my interest in superhero movies.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 20, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Why is this movie so hyped, again?
> 
> I haven't seen it once and haven't the desire to. _X-men: Origins _and the succesive waves of hype for everything killed my interest in superhero movies.


To be fair, I agree and still enjoyed it anyways.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 20, 2012)

I... think I'm just gonna wait for the next Batman movie to come out.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (May 20, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> This seems rather stupid and ridiculously singular.



*Singular* _adj_: Exceptional; great

I'm sure that's the definition you were going for ;D


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 20, 2012)

of, relating to, or being a word form denoting one person, thing, or instance <a _singular_ noun>

no good for a thread; this is conversational fodder


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (May 20, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Why is this movie so hyped, again?
> 
> I haven't seen it once and haven't the desire to. _X-men: Origins _and the succesive waves of hype for everything killed my interest in superhero movies.



Truly, that is a shame. _X-men: Origins _was disappointing._ X-men: First Class_ was a fair recovery from the last blunder. _The Avengers _is NOTHING like _X-men: Origins. _In fact, it's so much better, that Origins doesn't even deserve to be in the category of "Super Hero Flicks."


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (May 20, 2012)

> of, relating to, or being a word form denoting one person, thing, or instance <a _singular_ noun>
> 
> no good for a thread; this is conversational fodder



Then I guess you're just going to have to have to leave and find other conversation, aren't you? I'll miss you.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 20, 2012)

SindirisLeptailurus said:


> Then I guess you're just going to have to have to leave and find other conversation, aren't you? I'll miss you.


I think you're kinda missing the point.


Also, don't doublepost.


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2012)

SindirisLeptailurus said:


> Truly, that is a shame. _X-men: Origins _was disappointing._ X-men: First Class_ was a fair recovery from the last blunder. _The Avengers _is NOTHING like _X-men: Origins. _In fact, it's so much better, that Origins doesn't even deserve to be in the category of "Super Hero Flicks."


Oops, my bad, I was actually refering to _First Class_ ._. (yeah, I hated _First Class_, _Origins_ isn't much worse).

I'm still not interested, summer tentpoles just don't do it for me anymore. I also am not interested in _The Dark Night: Rises_â€‹.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (May 20, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> I think you're kinda missing the point.
> 
> 
> Also, don't doublepost.



Umad?


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (May 20, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> I think you're kinda missing the point.
> 
> 
> Also, don't doublepost.



Bro?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 20, 2012)

No, to be honest I'm actually incapable of standing. But that's not your problem.

Doubleposting is considered spamming, so you're just kind of asking for infractions.


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2012)

SindirisLeptailurus said:


> Umad?





SindirisLeptailurus said:


> Bro?


I admire your incredibly intelligent reply.

Anyway, why not better make this more specific and turn it into a "Let's discuss our impressions on _The Avengers_" thread? Do you like it so much you need to see aproval? How many times that person went to see it isn't a good indicative (they could've gone forced), their opinion is. Or why do you need to know this information specifically?


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 21, 2012)

Where's the "none" option?

The only movie I'm looking forward to seeing any time soon is Prometheus.


Also, who the fuck goes to see the same movie in theater multiple times?
I didn't even do that for Scott Pilgrim, and that movie was awesome.


----------



## Teal (May 21, 2012)

I have not seen it, nor do I plan to.



Vaelarsa said:


> Where's the "none" option?


 This.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 21, 2012)

I saw it once and plan to see it once because of this reason: Crowds and long lines. Probably for the next few weeks.


----------



## Hir (May 21, 2012)

not seen it and do not plan to because the chances are i'll hate it

tends to be a pattern with movies that are widely seen as 'modern masterpieces'

well that's not strictly true there's been some good movies come out over the past few years that got a lot of attention but way more bad ones


----------



## Seas (May 21, 2012)

I saw it once.
It was a decent movie, I think it was worth a ticket to TPB.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 21, 2012)

Never and I don't care


----------



## Jashwa (May 21, 2012)

Twice.


One of the best movies I've ever seen. It's hilarious and awesome.


----------



## KigRatel (May 21, 2012)

I've seen it zero times. What am I supposed to select on that there poll?


----------



## BRN (May 21, 2012)

I'M A BIGUR FAN THAT MOVIE IS AWESOME OP IS BARELY LIKE WANT TO SEE IT ONLY FIVE

FKN NOOB


----------



## Ariosto (May 21, 2012)

SIX said:


> I'M A BIGUR FAN THAT MOVIE IS AWESOME OP IS BARELY LIKE WANT TO SEE IT ONLY FIVE
> 
> FKN NOOB


Seems to be the logic of this thread.


----------



## Abundance (May 21, 2012)

Super hero movies are big disappointments.


----------



## Twylyght (May 21, 2012)

Well, I've seen all the other movies leading up to this one (Iron Man, The Hulk, Thor, and Capt. America) and I was curious to see if they could pull it all together.  I thought they did a pretty good job.  Believe me, in the wrong hands, it could have fallen apart easily.  Plus, it was worth the price of a ticket just to see what the Hulk did to Loki near the end...priceless lol


----------



## Zenia (May 21, 2012)

I have seen it zero times.


----------



## Demensa (May 22, 2012)

I've also seen it ZERO times. It does look pretty cool however.



Vaelarsa said:


> The only movie I'm looking forward to seeing any time soon is Prometheus.



I've been waiting for that too.  It better live up to the hype.


----------

